# Hake Yachts Seaward 46 RK



## AndreasNYC (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello Everyone 

what do you think of this boat? Especially the retractable keel feature?

Is it as good as it sounds or is it a gimmick and I am missing something important? 

I was aboard one at the recent boatshow and was really impressed with the interior. 

I especially liked the interior nav area with great visibility for running the boat in bad weather. 

Let me know your opinions

Andreas


----------



## AndreasNYC (Sep 6, 2010)

I guess its so new they don't have used ones on the market yet..  I am not a believer in buying new


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Hake Yachts 46RK

..in case you wanted to see it....


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Hake has been building the Seaward line for over 20 years, and seems to have a pretty good handle on the construction side of the equation. This is their first "big" boat,(35'+) but the concept is well tested on the 26 and 32.
I think the vast majority of owners will rarely raise the keel.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

I looked at a new and a used. I too liked the interior. They seem well built but I'm no expert. I rather liked them but I fear they are a deep compromise boat. Probably never point hat high but what he hell you can beach it.

Broker (that i trust) sort of talked me out of it as I was looking for a racer cruiser. He said I probably wouldn't be happy with it, but that's just me. If I could afford to own a boat for a year and move on if I didn't like it I would love to try a 32 for a season


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't see why the Seaward 46 RK wouldn't point as high as any other fin keel boat with outboard shrouds. Obviously, you wouldn't expect to go to weather with the keel retracted.

To bljones point, you would likely sail with the keel down for the most part, but if you had a retractable keel, as I do, you would exercise it to take "shortcuts" and exploit shallow areas in crowded anchorages. I keep mine at a shallow water dock and raise the keel every time I use her. I also take the shortcuts I refer to and retract the keel as needed to minimize the loss of bottom paint on the keel.

I don't have a daggerboard Hake, but my swing keel Clearwater 35 will go to weather with the best of them--with the keel at full 5'11' draft. It matters that my shrouds are inboard. Pull the keel up, and the weatherliness goes out the window, as does the maneuverability and this would apply to the Hake boats, as well. However, when you draw less than 2' with everything retracted, the convenience outweighs the maneuverability issue and the need to rely on motorized propulsion in really skinny water.

RobGallagher's broker has a point. A retractable keel will require more structure, as will the rudder arrangement, so there will be a weight penalty compared to a conventional boat that would compromise it as a racer.

Trust me: once you have experienced a fully retractable keel (on the East Coast, anyway) you will not want to go back to a fixed keel or even a conventional centerboard for cruising. The only downside is that you have a more complex structure and more moving parts to maintain, so the initial cost is significantly higher--everything else being equal--and there will be some modest additional life cycle maintenance costs for the keel and rudder(s).


----------



## AndreasNYC (Sep 6, 2010)

I have not been able to locate a used 46 online, anyone seen one ?


----------



## AndreasNYC (Sep 6, 2010)

So other than requiring more structure on the retractable keel and so adding weight it seems this boat will sail as well (upwind) as full keel boat of its size?

The manufacturer thinks that you can gain speed downwind by retracting the keel. I have noticed boats tend to roll a lot more going downwind. Do you think this would be advisable?


----------

